# طلب اسطمبات



## ahmedvay (10 أبريل 2013)

ارجو من الاخوة شرح كيفية عمل اسطمبة للصابون سواء من البلاستيك او من الحديد 
او التفاصيل الضرورية للحصول عليها 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fadiza17 (10 أبريل 2013)

مرحبا اخي. ممكن توضح معنى كلمه اسطمبات ؟


----------



## ahmedvay (11 أبريل 2013)

اخى الاسطمبات المصنوعة من النحاس او الصلب التى يتم فيها كبس الصابون الصلب بعد خروجه من ماكينة البلودر 
اى يتم كبس الصابون فى الاسطمبة لياخذ الشكل النهائى المعروف


----------

